# Best time of year for Costa Rica



## flowers1227 (Apr 15, 2006)

If choosing between Feb, March or April which would be better weather wise?


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 15, 2006)

We were there in Feb. and March and the weather was wonderful.  Hot on the Pacific coast and the Caribbean side, but ideal in the Central Valley.  And we had little or no rain, that I can remember.  Another time we were there in June and got a taste of their afternoon rains. Similar to South Florida.


----------



## eal (Apr 15, 2006)

April is just at the very beginning of the rainy season; it is still hot and dry in Guanacaste, rainier the further south you go.  The Central Valley boasts "eternal spring" year round.  April is quieter and the cost of lodging and tours may be cheaper.


----------

